# [Req] Everyone Please Re-Read Rootzwiki Rules



## Xtreme Outcast (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone And Everyone Who Writes About Who's Right Or Wrong Is Adding Too Much Drama. All You're Doing Is Destroying The Community. *Personal Thought:* It's Gonna Get To A Point Where There Are No More Developers Or Theme-rs Giving Out Their Work To The Public.

*WE'RE HERE FOR ANDROID NOT A DAYTIME SOAP OPERA. *I Really Wish People Would Respect That And The Rules Here. Remember You Agreed To Them When Signing Up.

*These Are* *Android Forums* *NOT* *Your Personal Facebook Or Twitter Pages*.


----------



## MrSmith317 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sticky this please


----------



## Conduitz (Nov 24, 2011)

I know there isnt a rule about it, but Im petitioning to make one.

rule # 762: If Every Word In Every Post You Make On Rootzwiki Starts With A Capital Letter, You Should Be Banned And Hit With Sticks....Repeatedly.... Over And Over And Over Again.

Sad part is, the OP is correct. It just hurts my eyes to read far enough into anything he types to agree with him.


----------



## kain72 (Jun 25, 2011)

I think those of us that are sick of the flaming and stupid mud slinging should just shut up in the thread itself so as to not feed the trolls, but hit that report button on every idiot that can't get the point. We start doing that enough and driving the mods crazy with reports they have to look into and I'm certain the trolls will start to disappear pretty quickly.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

this doesn't pertain to the rezound, so it's getting moved to android general.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread needs to be locked. Please do not start threads that will attract flaming. We decide on rules among staff. Thanks.


----------

